# Smoking this morning before it gets too hot - Q-view



## hagisan (Jul 21, 2013)

M-Jack, P-Jack, Brie & Bleu cheese













WP_20130721_002.jpg



__ hagisan
__ Jul 21, 2013


----------



## themule69 (Jul 21, 2013)

It will be great!

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## smoking b (Jul 21, 2013)

Nice! Smoked cheese is awesome  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   It's been too hot here to smoke cheese. What type of wood dust are you using?


----------



## daveomak (Jul 21, 2013)

Looks good....    

Dave


----------



## rdknb (Jul 21, 2013)

looks good, I have been wanting smoked cheese, but has been way to hot here


----------



## hagisan (Jul 21, 2013)

Thank all for the compliments.  After 5 hours in the smoker using maple dust in the amns here's the cheese resting before vacuum  packing.  Also a couple crappy close-ups with the cell phone camera.













WP_20130721_004.jpg



__ hagisan
__ Jul 21, 2013


















WP_20130721_006.jpg



__ hagisan
__ Jul 21, 2013


















WP_20130721_008.jpg



__ hagisan
__ Jul 21, 2013


----------



## smoking b (Jul 21, 2013)

Looks like it turned out just fine  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   You have some great cheese to look forward to now!


----------



## daveomak (Jul 21, 2013)

Looks perfect to me..... In a month or 6 it will be even better...... if you can wait that long...... LOL

Dave


----------



## hagisan (Jul 21, 2013)

DaveOmak said:


> Looks perfect to me..... In a month or 6 it will be even better...... if you can wait that long...... LOL
> 
> Dave


Dave & Friends.

This is what I do not like about the smoking of cheese.  I have learned thus far the longer you can wait the better.  I have not been into this long enough to really have a cheese age the way some of the other forum members have had.  My family and friends love the cheese I did.  I am currently out which is not good now that I have a new cheese addiction.  I plan to smoke cheese this fall/winter until my beer fridge is full.  Then I'll buy another beer fridge.


----------



## smoking b (Jul 21, 2013)

Hagisan said:


> Dave & Friends.
> 
> This is what I do not like about the smoking of cheese.  I have learned thus far the longer you can wait the better.  I have not been into this long enough to really have a cheese age the way some of the other forum members have had.  My family and friends love the cheese I did.  I am currently out which is not good now that I have a new cheese addiction. _*  I plan to smoke cheese this fall/winter until my beer fridge is full.  Then I'll buy another beer fridge.*_


And so it begins...


----------

